# Generac 17,500 portable generator blowing 10amp fuse



## cigar joe (Aug 4, 2017)

My Generac 17,500 kw portable generator ran great for 2 years (ran every month for 30 minutes per maintenance instructions). However, for the past 6 months it blows the 10amp fuse every other time I run it. Any ideas what's wrong?


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Perhaps a bit more info. A model # perhaps and what the 10 amp fuse is going to.

I'm assuming you don't have anything plugged into it when it does this?


----------

